# Pytchley



## severnmiles (27 October 2008)

How do you pronounced the Pytchley?


----------



## BigRed (27 October 2008)

I would love to know.

I pronounce it "pitch-ley", but I went to Locks the hatters and they pronounce it "pie-tchly"


----------



## cazmoreton (27 October 2008)

aha, i live in the village Pytchley, where the pytchley hunt comes from
its "Pie-chley"
Do you hunt with them?


----------



## carthorse (27 October 2008)

Hope you are going to their team chase next Sunday?


----------



## cazmoreton (27 October 2008)

me?
i think i might take Comet to his first XC next sunday the Woodland Pytchley Eventer Trials  
He's a complete wimp, so i feel he really needs to get out and start seeing things 
Will you be there?


----------



## carthorse (27 October 2008)

We are doing the teamchase and so is Puggle [ I think] The open is worth coming to see , it is so fast and the riders are amazing.
It is not this Sunday but the 9th at West Haddon[ sorry got muddled. 
http://www.teamchasing.co.uk/Events/2008/Pytchley/Home Page.html
No idea why link hasn't worked but if you go on the teamchase forum the schedule is on there


----------



## cazmoreton (27 October 2008)

i deffinatley wont be able to come then because thats in the middle of my Work Experience with The Stockdales,So i have to try and get in asmuch time with comet whilst trying to do as much coursework as i can catch up with, 
The joys of the last year of school 
Do you hunt with the pytchley? or Woody P's?


----------



## carthorse (27 October 2008)

No , we are in Atherstone country and sometimes go with the Warwickshire as friend lives over there.


----------



## cazmoreton (27 October 2008)

Ah nice 
Just visiting northants then


----------



## carthorse (27 October 2008)

Yes but I love it around there . I deliver for Ocado [Waitrose ] and I am often in the area and think it is so beautiful round there


----------



## combat_claire (27 October 2008)

or Woody P's?
		
Click to expand...

We call our neighbours the Woodland Pikey! But seriously though it is pronounced as Pie-chlee, be it Pytchley or Woodland Pytchley...


----------



## xjesspufferx (6 November 2008)

Just to let you know, the team chase has been prosponed to the 23rd November!


----------

